
Being A Digital Nomad - edragonu
http://www.dragosroua.com/being-a-digital-nomad/
======
jgrahamc
I would add on public transport. Because I take two roughly 30 minutes bus
rides per day I work with my Macbook Air on them for an hour a day.

On the top deck of a London double decker bus turns out to be quite an
inspiring work place. There's room for a small laptop like the Air and the
view is good from the windows with lots of natural light (even in the winter).

~~~
revorad
I love the views but I could never work on a London bus. At the most I can
read something light. How do you deal with the teenagers in the back shouting
or playing R&B?

~~~
mooism2
I listen to music through noise-reducing headphones. This doesn't work if
people are being really obnoxious, or the person next to me is on the phone
really loud, but it's fine most of the time; certainly it works for filtering
out repeated automated announcements.

------
pw0ncakes
The important note here is that it's something you can do during your "harvest
phase" (after you've established a name for yourself and have job security by
skills and reputation) but not when you're starting out. For an average
22-year-old to work from home would be a bad idea. You need to be in an office
so you can make connections and become the protege of someone who can teach
you and look out for your career (and if you don't find such a person, jump
ship every 8-12 months).

If you work in an office, you can generate some affinity and loyalty
(sometimes). People might feel personally betrayed if you leave, which is
good, because it means they'll look out for your career. If you're working
remotely, you're exchanging work for money. This is great if you're
established, because you can get a lot done in a fraction of the traditional
40-hour week if you set your own hours. It's bad if you're not well-
established, because your likelihood of happening across someone who will
protect your career is low.

~~~
DenisM
Good point, but couldn't you mitigate lack of connections with explicit
networking? One could attend different networking events to find people with
common interest and then work with them remotely to establish bond - common
interest should help in that.

I'm not saying it's easy, but if there are practical things you can do
increase chance of creating connections it may end up worth it for all the
benefits of the nomadship.

